

How an empty crisp packet can be used to eavesdrop on conversations - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/05/mit-crisp-packet-eavesdrop-audio-sound

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131785)
<\- Discussion

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133871)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136111)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133166)

